# Sinus relief



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I've never tried this, just saw it posted by my sil today and thought I'd share it.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

I just use the apple cider vinegar in water and that works a charm for me. Can't go wrong with the other ingredients


----------

